# Allendale or holland area



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Hello everyone, just checking to see if anyone hunts these parts of the mitten. Moved here for school and looking for hunting partners or tips on good areas to hunt. Haven't had time to knock on any farmers doors yet but that's my next step.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

"Fr3db3ar" is from the Holland area and is a great guy and great to study from. I've coyote hunted and bowfished with Fred, we always have fun:lol:. "Mapes" is from somewhere around there and seems like a vary nice guy (I have yet to meet him in person but we constantly cross paths on line. Mapes just was on Michigan Out of Doors for coyote hunting. Looks like "Rotty" is from that area also. I'm sure there are others that I missed.

If you have found a really good area, you could get my but to make the drive up there!


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Welcome, I assume you are at GVSU, so I would say check out some maps for north or east of Muskegon. Hesperia has some good areas and a lot of national forest land around.. I would not bother going south, tough to find good land.
A few others from the area may chime in also . good luck!


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Copper I met Fred bear before! And Ben thanks for the advice on heading north but I'm from muskegon. I was hoping to find some places to hunt between allendale and holland because I work until 5:30 most nights in holland and wanted to have a quick place or two to hunt on the way home.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

And yes Ben I do attend gvsu. Trying to ease up on the drinking and more time hunting


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Filthyoter said:


> Copper I met Fred bear before! And Ben thanks for the advice on heading north but I'm from muskegon. I was hoping to find some places to hunt between allendale and holland because I work until 5:30 most nights in holland and wanted to have a quick place or two to hunt on the way home.


Gotcha, there is a little bit of public land at the gravel pits near allendale, but not sure if it holds many coyotes. Some decent farm country around there that may be good if you can get permission. Good luck.


----------



## SVbowhunter80 (Nov 13, 2012)

If your driving up 31 north from holland to muskegon. Ottawa County has some public land West of 31 off of Port sheldon. Filmore st West of 31. Those spots would be easy to hit on the way home for quick places. Some state land off of Port Sheldon st East of 31 on the north side of the road. about 5 miles from 31.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

yeah I was told by some people that live in Allendale year round about the gravel pit spot. I heard the biggest issue is that there are two groups of guys that run dogs for yotes in the area between Allendale and Holland. I guess last year the snow was too deep and they didn't get many dogs. however in years past they have really put a hurt on the yote population in that area.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks svhunter. I think I will scout that area out sometime soon.


----------



## HiTechRedNeck (Oct 12, 2013)

Sorry to post late but I have scouted the area off of Port Sheldon and I didn't see a coyote track. Don't really hunt them though so it is very possible I over looked them. Plenty of deer and other sign so I would imagine they are there.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Good luck. Other than the pit I haven't hunted between the 2 towns. I'm sure there are yotes around.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah just going to have to search a bit for good land. And thanks hitech for the info


----------



## SVbowhunter80 (Nov 13, 2012)

The other morning I was out at the pit getting ready to head in forbow hunting. Frick were the yokes yelping and howling. That was about 530am.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

That's good to know. I know they're out there. Intercepting them however is another story.


----------



## SVbowhunter80 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sound like they might of been on the point east of the boat launch that goes around and parallels the river and lake.


----------



## SVbowhunter80 (Nov 13, 2012)

After firearm season I'm going to hit it with the calls, mojo rabbit decoy and the 308.


----------



## sovaa4307 (Dec 11, 2012)

lots of them in coopersville if you wanna take a couple mile drive


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

yes I cannot wait for yote hunting after firearm season. The property I deer hunt in oceana county this year is filled with coyotes. On opening day we had fresh snow and coyotes tracks in every section of the woods. I figure there are atleast 6 or more dogs using the property with how many different tracks I found in that fresh snow. Pretty excited to run up there on the weekends and knock a few down. For where I am living, I did find a good amount of tracks at the gravel pits in Allendale. So i will give that a try at some point too.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Filthyoter said:


> yeah I was told by some people that live in Allendale year round about the gravel pit spot. I heard the biggest issue is that there are two groups of guys that run dogs for yotes in the area between Allendale and Holland. I guess last year the snow was too deep and they didn't get many dogs. however in years past they have really put a hurt on the yote population in that area.


 Yes, they have put a hurt on them in years past. But you'd hardly know it now as there are a great abundance of them in this area right now. I've been seeing and hearing a lot of sign almost every time I am afield.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

sovaa4307 said:


> lots of them in coopersville if you wanna take a couple mile drive


coopersville is very doable from allendale. Only issue is I dont have the time right now to go door knocking, and from my understanding that area is 99.8 percent private land.


----------

